# Q-lab Preshow Music



## lighttechie5948 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Is it possible to make a playlist cue in Q-lab for preshow and intermission music, so that the sound op only has to hit one cue to put on preshow music, hit one cue to fade out preshow music, and there isn't 50 cues in the cue list for it. A random order option is preferable.

Something like the Playlist cue in Sound Cue System.

If not, is there a way to midi to an iTunes playlist?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 3, 2010)

Put all the preshow music in a Group Cue such that each music cue autofollows to the next then use a Fade Cue to manage the fade out of the Group Cue. Spend a few minutes watching the programming tutorial from the QLab website.


----------



## ScottT (Apr 3, 2010)

From the Figure53 website:


> Auto-follow mode is commonly used, for example, for creating iTunes-style playlists of music. The next cue will always be triggered precisely at the moment that the current cue is complete.



So what you do is make a group containing all of your audio cues and set the Continue to auto-follow for each individual Audio cue. It's under Info in the inspector.


----------



## ScottT (Apr 3, 2010)

sk8rsdad said:


> Put all the preshow music in a Group Cue such that each music cue autofollows to the next then use a Fade Cue to manage the fade out of the Group Cue. Spend a few minutes watching the programming tutorial from the QLab website.



You beat me to it!


----------

